# DIY Chatroom How to paint videos and jobsite footage.



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

And this is a video on how to prep mdf interior millwork in order to achieve a quality finish. It shows my techniques on all the beginning steps and even some masking and accelerated footage of spraying with a 310FFLP tip. And shows some good results of the paint work on this big home. 

Also a reminder that the scope of work in millpacks (trim work) is quite large and tedious, and that good training and experience is needed to make the job go well.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good video. Painting doors is always a bear and the airless does definitely leave the best finish on it.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Good video. Painting doors is always a bear and the airless does definitely leave the best finish on it.


Thanks for the compliment. 
You're right about the airless being the best if not at least the quickest way to coat doors. With a nice ff tip it is pretty easy to do.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just did some with BM Advance Had problems with runs and sags (first time with Advance) but after I got it dialed in it rivaled a factory finish.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

ToolSeeker said:


> Just did some with BM Advance Had problems with runs and sags (first time with Advance) but after I got it dialed in it rivaled a factory finish.


Nice job. Just have to have gun close to surface and move it quick.

This is me spraying black Advance and bin shellac primer on a cool looking mantle


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just read the note in the background. Are you having trouble with overspray with a 310FFLP. When I did the doors with that tip the overspray was nominal and really almost like dryfall.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

ToolSeeker said:


> Just read the note in the background. Are you having trouble with overspray with a 310FFLP. When I did the doors with that tip the overspray was nominal and really almost like dryfall.


Are you referencing my statement about containing the dust? I don't have problems with it although sometimes my fan does extend beyond the work surface so the paint gets sprayed into the air. I like to get everything covered and contain the spray dust in the room if possible..


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My first experience with airless was about 40 years ago. My parent's meager house needed paint but I lived bout 70 miles RT. I was working 4-12 pm shift so could paint in the am with rollers, brush or whatever grabbed me at the time. That's when I checked into renting a airless.
Never operating an airless it took a few minutes to determine pressure/tip compatibility as the rental seemed to have it turned to the max for their final cleaning and I was on my own as far as instruction from the rental. Maybe I looked professional.:biggrin2:

Working from a ladder when necessary, I begin painting bout 9:30 IIR and was cleaning their equipment to by the book specs. about 3:00 pm and returned the equipment. 

Thanks for the video, but I'd like to read the vid text please. But when I stop the vid to do so the text gets covered by other still shot pics.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah... I'll stick with my hot dog roller! Great video, though.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> My first experience with airless was about 40 years ago. My parent's meager house needed paint but I lived bout 70 miles RT. I was working 4-12 pm shift so could paint in the am with rollers, brush or whatever grabbed me at the time. That's when I checked into renting a airless.
> Never operating an airless it took a few minutes to determine pressure/tip compatibility as the rental seemed to have it turned to the max for their final cleaning and I was on my own as far as instruction from the rental. Maybe I looked professional.:biggrin2:
> 
> Working from a ladder when necessary, I begin painting bout 9:30 IIR and was cleaning their equipment to by the book specs. about 3:00 pm and returned the equipment.
> ...


Thank you for the feedback, there is a chance I'll re-edit the video to make the text easier to read, and make it fit the timing better.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

*How to paint (roll) a wall fast with an 18" roller.*

I uploaded a new video after not doing so for a while. This quick video might interest anyone looking into rolling interior walls with an 18" roller. The method remains the same for a 9" roller, just requires more dips.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

*Interior Door Set Up*



Windows on Wash said:


> Good video. Painting doors is always a bear and the airless does definitely leave the best finish on it.


Speaking about painting doors... 

I have created a 3 minute video showing how I set up interior doors to spray, even when working by myself. This method makes it easy for you to do by yourself.

The video demostrates several tips for pros and do-it-yourselfers alike, including how to stop overspray above doors. It also shows some spray footage of me while I'm priming and painting top coat, before and after pictures, and products used. 


his jobsite was a 3500 square-foot home, with trim work, windows, doors, built-in cabinets, stair system, etc. I have already made several videos about "How to prep MDF millpacks" and will be editing more on how to mask, spray, and prep interior trim.

Please feel free to leave any comments, questions or feedback, and visit my YouTube channel to see these in better audio/video quality and leave likes, (or dislikes), commemts, and subscribe. Give a shout out to Diychatroom too if you want.

What's your method? And how does it compare?

Thanks for checking it out, have a great day.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

That is somewhat how I've always done them although I never screwed them together but instead set them in a domino fashion off of either a wall or ladder. I'd spray a door then set the next one cocked against it. Occasionally there would be need for touch up where 2 doors contact each other.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

mark sr said:


> That is somewhat how I've always done them although I never screwed them together but instead set them in a domino fashion off of either a wall or ladder. I'd spray a door then set the next one cocked against it. Occasionally there would be need for touch up where 2 doors contact each other.


Did your helper hold them in middle of room while you spray it (then move to set up spot)or did you lean it against something, spray, then walk it over to your set up spot?

I've worked with crews/companies where we would just lean them diagonally against the wall too, each one individually though. I've set them up probably about 10 different ways, depending on the job. 

Some crews would just put 2 long 2×4s on the floor under each row, but that's a lot of lumber to haul around (as a painter) and it's harder to vacuum the floor after primer, sanding, etc.
Some put long boards on top, which I'm not against at all, but it's more scrap wood to carry and harder to set up alone.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most of the time I was working by myself so I had the helper duties also. I'd set the first door either cocked on a wall or ladder [depending on the job] spray it and flip it around to spray the other side then set the next door on the edge of the first one spray and flip, repeat until done or the amount of doors got scary in which case you'd start up again, probably in the next room.

I never had a vacuum on the job so I'd do a meticulous job of sweeping.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Most of the time I was working by myself so I had the helper duties also. I'd set the first door either cocked on a wall or ladder [depending on the job] spray it and flip it around to spray the other side then set the next door on the edge of the first one spray and flip, repeat until done or the amount of doors got scary in which case you'd start up again, probably in the next room.
> 
> I never had a vacuum on the job so I'd do a meticulous job of sweeping.


Oh I see, awesome 
That's cool to hear about that method.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I have two door methods. For light and cheap doors, spraying waterbased, I do it myself, in the middle of the room. Hold it with one finger about 3/4 of the way up. Start at the bottom, spray side to side, holding the gun as far away from the door as reasonable. When you get close to your finger, spray the top foot of the door, then move your finger to the top of the door, and spray the remaining raw area. flip it, do the other side, and walk them on my foot and put them on the wall. Doing tracts, I could spray a whole house worth of doors in about 10 minutes.

For heavy, or higher end doors or with solvent based, I screw a three foot stick on the top, and lean the stick against the wall Theres room to spray both sides. I like this better than the accordian method, because A: I can do it myself, and its easier to set up. B: When they are dry, I can move them and lean them against the wall to sand them sturdier, and flip them around for better lighting, etc. The downside is, I dont think you can set as many up as the accordian method.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

*Clear Coat Zar Ultra Max*

I got the opportunity to clear coat a cool bathroom cabinet before it was installed. It is built by my builder and friend who is 87 years old. It's custom distressed and stained before the clear coat.
I was able to film some footage of me brushing it out and giving a simple tutorial on brushing Zar Ultra Max waterborne. It's an oil modified polyurethane, and it's a very good product and easy to use for a variety of projects. 
It's brushable or sprayable with an airless (308 tip), dries fast and is very durable too, for tables, floors, windows, trim, doors, etc. 
Dry time 30 minutes, Recoat time 2 hours. 
Water clean up
400-500 sq ft/gallon
4 mils wet per coat recommended. 
This is a 1 minute trailer version of the real version (13 minutes) but some may like the trailer better.
Thanks for reading and watching. Give feedback or questions if you want.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey! I know that dude...:rockon:
Good stuff bro!


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey Howdy. 

Thank you Sir Sir Mixalot!


----------

